# Hills around Fremont



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Cyclist,

I'm a beginner cyclist. I live in Fremont, CA. There are a bunch of great climbs in the area. Below is a list of some of the climbs in my neighborhood. I've done the Palomares climb, starting from Niles Canyon Rd, since it's the closest to me. I'm likely to attempt the others in the near future.

I was just wondering how you would rate the climbs below, with respect to difficulty?

Palomares starting from Dublin Canyon Rd.
Palomares starting from Niles Canyon Rd.
Calaveras starting from Sunol
Calaveras starting from Milpitas
Sierra Road / Felter Road starting from San Jose
Mt. Hamilton Road starting from San Jose
Mt. Diablo North Gate
Mt. Diablo South Gate

Thanks.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Palomares starting from Dublin Canyon Rd. - I'd rate this a 3 out of 5. The actual climb here is only about a mile, but it steepens as you go. Towards the summit, it really bites. 

Palomares starting from Niles Canyon Rd. - I'd rate this a 3. Beautiful climb, with occasional steep sections. Most of it isn't that difficult, and it always seems to ease up when you need a recovery spot. 

Calaveras starting from Sunol - I'd rate this a 2. The big climb at the beginning is not very difficult, but there is a lot of up and down after that.

Calaveras starting from Milpitas - This gets a 4, because of "The Wall" and the road leading up to it. Without that, this would rate a 2. 

Sierra Road / Felter Road starting from San Jose - A 5, no question. This is a beast. I've done it both directions, and it's hard either way. 

Mt. Hamilton Road starting from San Jose - This is a 4, mostly because of the length of the climb. Hamilton is not a steep climb, but it's 20 miles long, and you'll climb out on the descent, too. If this were only a few miles long, it would rate a 2. It's not really that hard of a climb. The backside of Hamilton (San Antonio Road) is a lot shorter but definitely steeper.

Mt. Diablo North Gate, Mt. Diablo South Gate - I'd rate both of these as a 4, assuming you go all the way to the summit. It's been a while since I did Diablo, but I don't remember huge differences between north and south. North is switchbacks, and I remember it being a more constant grade. While South is very winding and changes grade often.

I would highly recommend a common loop that goes up Calaveras, out to Sunol, then over Palomares, Dublin Canyon, and Foothill back to Sunol, then back Calaveras to the start. That's a great ride, about 65 miles and 6500 feet of climbing. Probably not for a beginner, but keep it in mind. Anything involving Calaveras will be good. That's one of the best roads to ride in the entire bay area. 

Another climb you should be aware of if you are considering Diablo is Morgan Territory. It's on the back side of Diablo, and I'd rate it a 4. You can tag the top of Diablo by starting up the south side, descending the north, then do a loop around the mountain via Morgan Territory. It's a great ride, definitely epic, but be careful on a hot day. Make sure you water up in Clayton, because there's nothing out there on Morgan Territory, until you get to the park near the summit, where they usually have water. There is a wild descent on Morgan Territory that is a lot of fun.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

mohair_chair,

Awesome info.
That loop sounds like a great ride. I'm gonna work my way up to that distance.
I didn't know about the Morgan Territory, sounds awesome.
Thanks for the great feedback.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Morgan is a good loop to ride with a friend or two. Cell phones don't work out there. And like he mentioned it can get very hot out there as well in the summer, fill up in Clayton.

Diablo is a great climb, long enough to catch your attention, and the reward is a great descent down either side.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Palomares starting from Niles - My favorite. Pretty straight foward climb. Makes you work, then helps you out with some strategically place flat areas. I really enjoy this climb.

Calaveras starting from Sunol - Kinda irritating. It's twisty, up & down and long. I don't like it, but it's a good training ride.

Calaveras starting from Milpitas - Oh this is a beast. From the start it kicked my ass. And then when you think you've made it, The Wall. I had to stop and take a break before I attempted The Wall. Painful.


----------

